
Managing asyncio tasks, the trio way - rouquinblanc
https://github.com/RouquinBlanc/traio
======
rouquinblanc
Trio is a new way of writing asynchronous code in python3. It's elegant, with
its nurseries and scopes, and allows to manage tasks in a sane way, compared
with asyncio.

Except it's an incompatible alternative of asyncio, so if you're already in an
asyncio project, using asyncio libraries, you can't use trio... And what if
you like asyncio???

There are discussions about adding a similar concept of "supervisor" in
asyncio in a future version of python3, but for now we already need something
to help, and in fact if you are using asyncio, you are probably already
handling tasks and cleanup, more or less manually...

"Traio" (as some kind of Trio on top of asyncio) is an experiment on trying to
bring a bit of scoping for coroutines and a cleaner way of managing
(understand: cancel, join) tasks, while still using pure asyncio.

Please comment! It's very young, but at the same time we hope it can help
making asyncio an even better library!

